

Does anybody get CONNECTION_RESET errors when trying to get to HN ?  - Stasyan

It's weird. I've been getting:<p>Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error.<p>When trying to get to HN using Chrome browser.
======
stonemetal
I get them every once in a while using FF. It has always resolved it self
after a minute or so.

------
oomkiller
I get it many times a day. Sometimes it fails to respond at all. Time to add
more tubes?

------
yannis
Got plenty over the last couple of days.

